# A tel Aviv experience..



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I was going to post this here, and then the forums were down and I ended up with a blog so I'll link to that instead.

http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/08/09/a-surprising-experience-in-tel-aviv/

Summary: there is a great cafe in tel Aviv that have just opened up a great brew bar, and it is possible to get a good coffee here - huzzah.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I spent 3 months working out of Tel Aviv about 15 years ago. I have to say that I was very happy to leave.

My best mate used to be a diamond buyer with De Beers and Tel Aviv used to be the posting that they all dreaded, right up until he spent 6 months in Zaire just before Kabila came rolling through


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I loved Tel Aviv. Amazing place


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice write up Rob


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> I loved Tel Aviv. Amazing place


As with anywhere it's what you make of it and who you make it with, I've met some very friendly people and really enjoyed the last couple of days mooching around. Last time I was in Israel I spent most of my time in hadera - now that was hard to apply that mantra to..


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Why didn't you enjoy tel aviv?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> Why didn't you enjoy tel aviv?


If that's a question for me...

stuck there on my own, project that I was working on was very frustrating. Never been anywhere with so many chiefs and so few indians!









To be honest, I am not a fan of cities in general. As Rob says, it is often a case of who you are with.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Useful review Rob. A pal of mine is in Tel Aviv from time to time on business but always builds in some down time he thinks it's a pretty interesting place - I'll send him your review.


----------

